# Động cơ Teco chân đế Xuong Minh



## quangtc0004 (9/11/20)

Động cơ Teco chân đế - Động cơ teco - motor Teco - *động cơ điện* - hàng chính hãng motor Teco - giá tốt nhất thị trường Hà Nội - Hotline: 0913.201.426










Một số hình ảnh Động cơ Teco chân đế do Xương minh cung cấp Toàn quốc

Đông cơ teco, motor teco chân đế có rất nhiều chủng loại : AEEF, AEEV, AEEB, AEEBXA, AEEDXU... và nhiều loại đặc chủng khác AEJE...





Động cơ TECO đặc chủng Đặt hàng theo nhu cầu

- Thông số kỹ thuật Motor Teco được chế tạo theo tiêu chuẩn chung IEC
Công suất động cơ thông dụng : từ 0.4Kw - 375kw
Tốc độ đồng bộ: 2900v/phút, 1500 v/phút, 960v/p, 750v/p
Điện áp: 380V- 660V
Kiểu lắp đặt: motor mặt bích - B5; Motor chân đế B3, motor mặt bích chân đế B35
Kích thước lắp đặt: 70M- 355CA
Đường kính trục: 14mm-100mm
Chiều cao từ mặt đất đến tâm trục motor: 132mm
Cấp cách điện stator: F
Cấp độ bảo vệ của motor: IP55, IP56
Công suất motor: F1, loại hiệu suất EFF2
Phương thức làm mát motor: IC411

Ngoài ra Động cơ teco còn có rất nhiều chủng loại động cơ đặc chủng khác nữa vơi công xuất lên đến 1000kw-2000kw..

[VIDEO]



Kho đông cơ ( Motor TECO ) Xương Minh

*Quý khách có nhu cầu mua máy bơm nước tháp giải nhiệt vui lòng liên hệ với Xương Minh để được tư vấn kể thuật và lựa chọn những biện pháp thi công hiệu suất cao và thời gian thực hiện ngắn*

*Công ty TNHH TM Xương Minh* chuyên cung cung cấp và phân phối các sản phẩm có thương hiệu nổi tiếng trong nước và trên thế giới như: motor TECO, động cơ giảm tốc TECO, máy bơm GSD, *động cơ teco* tháp giải nhiệt TECO - TASHIN , tháp giải nhiệt TASHIN

Khi mua sản phẩm tại *Công ty TNHH TM Xương Minh*, quý khách hàng hoàn toàn yên tâm bời *Xương Minh* cam kết đem tới quý khách hàng những sản phẩm chính hãng, giá tốt nhất thị trường Hà Nội và cả nước, thời gian bảo hành sản phẩm 1 năm theo đúng tiêu chuẩn bảo hành của nhà sản xuất, hàng chuẩn đúng theo catalog sản phẩm, tư vấn kỹ thuật nhiệt tình, tận tâm, đem tới cho quý khách hàng giải pháp tốt nhất và có hiệu ích kinh tế cao nhất.

Ngoài những sản phẩm về động cơ motor Teco, *máy bơm nước* (motor bơm nước), động cơ giảm tốc Teco (motor giảm tốc Teco) nêu trên ra, chúng tôi còn nhận thầu thi công và lắp đặt tháp giải nhiệt - linh kiện tháp giải nhiệt Tashin với giá cực tốt.

*Công ty TNHH Thương mại Xương Minh - Hotline*: 0913201426
*Địa chỉ VPGD*: Nhà số 3, đường 2.2, khu SHOP HOUSE, khu đô thị GAMUDA GARDENS, đường Nam Dư, quận Hoàng Mai, Hà Nội
*Điện thoại*: (04) 62620101; 62620443; 62620445 *Fax*: (04) 62620447
*Email*: *daothanhbinh66@gmail.com - xuongminhcongty@gmail.com
Website 1: www.motorteco.vn Website 2: www.thapgiainhiettashin.vn*


----------

